# Sneezing



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi, some advice please,
Monty (5.2 months) has has a irritating sneeze for past 2 days.
Vet has given me 4 anti inflammatory tablets. Possibly needs anesthetic 
To see if he has grass stuck up one nostril.
Wondered if anyone here has had something similar and advise.
Options would be to have anesthetic to see if he has grass stuck or something.
I'm going to the Vets again this Friday.


----------



## BeanieThang (Oct 11, 2013)

I would say wait until you see the vets again, but as a warning don't overpay on vet treatments which are so called "dog antihistamines" because Piraton (the human antihistamine) is fine for dogs. I know many people who give their dogs a crushed up tablet of Piraton for their hayfever and similar things to your issue and they respond very well to it.

A lot of medication vets prescribe is actually the same as what we would take but just under different brands for marketing.
Good luck


----------

